# Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen



## AcXHarris (17. September 2016)

*Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

Guten Abend.

Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage , da mich das bei letzten mal nicht sehr weit gebracht hat.

Kann ich, wenn ich jetzt Windows 10 auf meiner neuen Festplatte installiert habe, auf meine alte Festplatte mit Win 10 zugreifen , um meine Daten so auf die neue zu bekommen , oder verweigert mir die alte Festplatte den Zugriff?
Was kann ich vorher tun , damit sie das nicht macht?

Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit alles vorher auf eine externe Platte zu sichern , da ich keine habe.
Geht also nur von der alten direkt auf die neue.
An der restlichen Hardware ändert sich nichts , außer der neuen Festplatte.

Vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## HGHarti (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

meinst du nur Bilder und Dokumente ect?
Wenn ja kannst du mit Linux auf die Platte zu greifen


----------



## AcXHarris (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

ja, ich meine Bilder Dokumente Spiele ....

Und wie bekomme ich das dann von Linux wieder zu Windows 10?


----------



## norse (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

Du kannst auch mit einem Windows 10 auf deine alte Platte zugreifen, kein Problem.


----------



## AcXHarris (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

Gibt es da keine Probleme?

Früher war es ja so , dass einem dann angeblich die Berechtigung fehlte , wenn man mit Windows auf eine Platte zugreifen wollte , auf der bereits Windows installiert war.


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

Wenn nichts zusätzlich verschlüsselt ist, kannst du ganz normal darauf zugreifen.
Es kommt maximal eine Warnmeldung ob du die Rechte übernehmen willst und da klickst du auf Ja/OK.


----------



## AcXHarris (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

Dann wäre es ratsam , vorher das Benutzerpasswort raus zu nehmen , oder ?


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mit Windows 10 auf alten Windows 10 Festplatte zugreifen , um Daten zu übertragen*

Hallo
Nein kannst du machen musst aber bei jeden großen ordner die Berechtigungen eintragen lassen (auf ok klicken) und kurz warten
sonst ist alles wie normal.
UPS war woll einer schneller wie ich.


----------

